# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Anfnger Material

## Tschecksen

Hallo !!! 

Habe ein Board Tiga Slalom 295, einen Eboxy Mast und ein 4 und 4,5 m2 Segel 
und wiege ca 80 Kg .
War noch nie am Surfen ,aber wrde es gern 
Nun war ich mit meinem Brett 3-4 mal auf dem Wasser und bemerkte schnell ................
das es gar nicht so einfach ist berhaupt erst einmal auf dem Board zu stehen 
will mir auch nicht gleich eine moderne Anfngerausrstung kaufen, und mit einer Surfschule ist es auch recht schwierig bei mir (Dienstlich usw. ) 
Nun ist meine Frage ob es berhaupt real ist mit dieser Ausrstung sich selbst das Surfen bei zu bringen ??????????????????????????????????????

----------


## TomFlensburg

Klar ist das Real. Die Theorie solltest Du aber schon kennen, sonst hat es keinen Zweck. Die kannst Du Dir erlesen oder durch die Delius Klasing Powerlearning Videos erlernen.
Dann solltest Du Dich nicht entmutigen lassen, wenn Du die ersten Tage nur im Wasser bist. Musst halt oft surfen, dann verbessert man sich von mal zu mal ein wenig.

Beim Kurs wrdest Du sicher schneller lernen und dadurch schneller Spass bekommen. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal im Urlaub.

Gruss

Tom

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich kann Tom nur Recht geben, dass ein Einstiegskurs ganz gut wre. Ich habe selbst mit hnlichem Material gelernt, ohne Kurs. Es geht zwar, aber er war echt deprimierend. Ich habe mehrere Tage gebraucht, um berhaupt mal 5 m zufahren, weil das Brett zu kippelig war und ich berhaupt keine Ahnung hatte, wie das Brett auf welche Bewegung reagiert. Wenn du einen "Schnupper"-Kurs machst (vielleicht nur ein paar Std), bekommst du ein groes Brett, das nicht stndig absuft oder umkippt. Du wirst schneller Erfolg haben, den Schotstart zu schaffen und ein paar Meter zu fahren. Diese Erfahrung ist dann auch beim ben mit deinem kleineren Brett hilfreich. Ohne Kurs, empfehle ich dir auf jeden Fall ein mglichst groes Brett (mind. 130 l), sonst wird es eine Weile dauern, bis du das erst Mal Spass am Surfen haben wirst. 

S.

----------


## Tschecksen

Hallo !! 

Danke fr eure Antworten , kann jetzt nach ein paar Tagen ben sogar schon auf dem Brett stehen "was fr ein Fortschritt  :Happy: " ohne Segel natrlich :-(  aber ich werd weiter ben bis ich eines schnen Tages ins rutschen komme .

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi,

ic kann Dir nur wrmstens einen Kurs empfehlen. Da kriegst Du dann auch entsprechendes Material. Ein 130 L-Board bei 80 Kilo ohne Erfahrung halte ich fr den Anfang recht gewagt.
 bei 'nem 4-er Segel brauchst Du schon gute 4-5 Windstrken damit Du berhaupt vorwrts kommst. Erst recht bei 'nem 130-er Board. Also besser Du leihst Dir anderes Material oder machst nen Kurs

----------


## Tschecksen

Hi 

jetzt kann ich schon auf dem Bord mit Segel stehen und gerade aus rutschen  :Happy:

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich kann die DVD "Basic Windsurfing" empfehlen. Nur ob die Theorie ausreicht...das ist eine andere Frage. Wenn man ein Fahrschulbuch gelesen hat, kann man ja auch noch nicht Autofahren.

----------


## marc

Hi Tschecksen,
Hut ab vor deinem Ehrgeiz und Fortschritte. 

Wrd mich mal interessieren wie du es ohne Hilfe geschafft hast, das Segel aufzubauen und mit dem Material umzugehen. 

Ich wrd auf jeden Fall  mal einen Surfer anquatschen, der dir eine kurze Anleitung ber die Basics gibt, wie: Steuern, Kurse/surfbare Richtungen, Wie man zum Wind steht etc.
Diese Stunde Theorie und das eine Bier fr den Lehrer sind gut angelegt. Nicht das es dich mal bse abtreibt, da du ja schon geradeaus fahren kannst!!

Ansonsten viel Glck und weitere Forstschritte!!

----------


## Tschecksen

Hi 

ja mit dem aufriggen hatte ich  probleme aber wofr gibst denn dieses Forum und dann habe ich noch ein Schulbuch  :Happy:  .  Heute war schon etwas mehr Wind und ich lag nur im WASSER. Verstehe nicht warum das Segel zu klein ist 4.5 m2 das reist doch ganz schn an den Armen und in Leipzig ist bestimmt nicht so viel Wind wie an der Ostsee o Nordsee
aber hast recht vieleicht habe ich das Segel auch noch nicht richtig aufgebaut ich werd mich mal nach einem Surfer umschauen. 

Ach und noch eine Frage das ich beim ansegel stark anluve ist sicher ein Anfngerfehler 
aber wenn es klapt das Bord auf halb Windkurs zu halten suft mir meistens der Bug ab 
Anfngerfehler ???  oder anfnger untaugliches Material 


Gre Patrick

----------


## marc

Hi Tschecksen, 
das Anluven kann mehrere Grnde haben. 
- Segelposition in der Mastschiene zu weit hinten/vorne
- Belastungsfehler (Fe bzw. zu wenig Druck auf den Mastfu)
- zu kleines Brett, wenns nicht am Gleiten bist
- zu kleine Finne etc.

Schau mal wieviel Volumen dein Tiga 295 hat und welche Breite. Steht normalerweise irgendwo aufm Brett.

----------


## Tschecksen

Hi !! 

es hat 130L und ist ca. 60 breit 

aber jetzt geht es halbwegs, kommt halt auf den Tag an wie ich mich anstelle ist ganz eigenartig : pltzlich hat man das Gefhl""""">>>>ich habs..... ich wei wie geht <<<<<""""" und dann klappt wieder berhaupt  nichts . 

Gre Patrick

----------


## marc

> Hi !! 
> 
>  pltzlich hat man das Gefhl""""">>>>ich habs..... ich wei wie geht <<<<<""""" und dann klappt wieder berhaupt  nichts .



Hi Patrick, 
das kenn ich auch nur zu gut! Letztens hat mich mein Parademanver "Helitack" zur Verzweiflung gebracht: Sie wollte einfach nicht gescheit funktionieren. hnlich das mit dem Gleiten und Schlaufenfahren. Manchmal gehts ohne zu berlegen, das nchste mal wills bei strkerem Wind einfach nicht rutschen!! 

Dieses Gefhl wird dich noch fter verfolgen!!

130ltr bei 80kg ohne Schwert ist als Anfngerbrett doch recht kippelig, vorallem wenn du am Dmpeln bist bzw. schotstartest.  

Wenn deine Finne < 36cm ist, dann pat sie noch zu deinem 4,2er Segel. Nur 4,2qm und 130ltr sind nicht die beste Kombi. Frn Beginner gehts noch gerade so.    

Problem anluven vermeiden:
- Versuch dich mehr an den Gabelbaum zu "hngen" um mehr Druck auf den Mastfu zu geben, statt ber die Fe
- Mastfu am besten in der Schiene auf Mittlere Position
Wenn du den Mastfu weiter noch vorne schiebst kann das auch helfen, aber nur, wenn du gleichzeitig nicht zu weit hinten stehst und somit das Segel zu weit nach hinten geneigt wird (Riggsteuerung)!! Denn dann steuerst du automatisch und luvst an!! Daher eventuell dann Mastfu in der Schiene weiter nach hinten. Hngt halt von Armlnge, Standposition und Schienenposition zusammen!!
- Finnenwahl nach Segelgre und Windstrke abhngig: hier grob meine Wahl bei 144ltr Brett
z.B. 4,2qm - Finne ca 28-32cm
6,5qm - Finne 32-44cm je nachdem, ob Manver oder heizen bei 4-5bft
7,8qm - Finne 44cm

----------


## Tschecksen

Hi 

Was bedeutet >> hhe fahren << ???? kann damit nichts anfangen 


Gre Patrick

----------


## Unregistriert

Hhe laufen = etwas anluven = Am Windkurs (gegenteil = Abfallen = auf Raumwind gehen)
D.h. Bei einer Halse verlierst du Hhe weil du fr dieses Manver abfallen musst aber irgendwie musst du die verlorene Hhe ja wieder ausgleichen das machst du mit Hhe laufen. Bei Ablandigen Wind wrdest sonst nie wieder zurckkommen. 
Jetzt verstanden??? ;-)
Lg. Karl

----------


## marc

"Hhe laufen" ist nichts anderes als "Aufkreuzen" oder "Amwind" . Bei jedem Wendemanver bzw. beim Anluven fhrst du automatisch in den Wind und somit "Kreuzst du auf" bzw. Lufst du Hhe" 

"Hhe verlieren" machst du immer wenn du "abfllst" also Halsenmanver oder "Raum" fhrst

z.Bsp. den Halbwindkurs (90 zum Wind) fhrt man eigentlich nur theoretisch, da man (ohne zustzliche Riggsteuerung) durch den Wind (meist auch die Strmung) etwas abtreibt und dadurch nicht 90 zum Wind fhrt. Dadurch verlierst du an "Hhe" zu deiner gedachten Linie, welche den Halbwindkurs 90 darstellt.

Hier noch etwas Theorie:

^ = Windrichtung
: 
:  
: ..................................x >>> Abdrift = Fahrlinie = Differenz aus dieser und Nulllinie  
: ........................x                                                 entspricht " Hhe verlieren"
: ..............x     
: .......x
------------------------------>>>>>>>>>>  = Halbwindkurs = Null-Linie

----------


## Tschecksen

Hi !!!! 

Danke fr eure Antworten konnte die Antwort in meinem Buch nicht direkt finden 
jetzt hab ichs verstanden 
und hab auch gleich die nchste Frage : mein 4m2 Segel zu trimmen ist kein Problem 
bei dem 4,5 ist es nicht so einfach ich bekomme einfach kein Profil ins Segel .
Falten hat es nicht mehr spanne das Vorliek mal bis zur 2 mal bis zur 3 Segellatte durch 
und versuche das profil bers Trimmschot zu bekommen doch einmal hat es kein profil mehr oder die Segellatten knnen nicht mehr um den Mast rotieren (alles im bereich von ca 2-3 cm trimmschot) FALSCHER MAST ????????? komme auch mit dem Segel in verschiedenen Trimmvariationen berhaupt nicht zurecht auf dem Wasser . 

auf dem Segel steht "Mast: 455 "
Stiefnes : 7,1 -7,2 

der Mast ist so alt das nichts mehr zu erkennen ist ich wei nur das er 465 cm ist 

der Mast hngt auch lose in der Masttasche im Top  

Sorry wenn ich mich einwenig umstndlich ausdrcke  :Happy:  


Gre Patrick

----------

